# Promise FastTrak 378 device can not start in WinXP



## eke02125 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi all,


I have tried to install Promise FastTrak 378 driver in Windows XP SP2 but there is a problem with the device. It lists that the device can not start (Code 10). Could someone show me how to resolve this issue? Thanks. The following is my PC's infor:

Asus P4C800-E Deluxe
1GB Dual PC3200
2 Raptor SATA 37GB Raid 0 (Intel RAID)
ATI 9800 Pro
1 Maxtor SATA 160GB (Try to install on Promise) 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

Hi eke02125, and welcome to the forum!

Sorry I have no exposure to SP2 yet. I believe Code 10 is a generic error when there is a problem installing a driver.

My suspicion is that you have a mismatch between the BIOS setting, the driver you're installing, and what you are trying to do. Since you have only one Maxtor SATA which you are trying to install on the Promise, you probably want to be running it in IDE mode, since RAID usually imples 2 drives, and the "Fasttrak" name also usually implies RAID.

Try starting over about the Promise. First go into the BIOS Advanced-Onboard Devices Configuration screen and set the "Onboard Promise Controller Operating Mode" to IDE (the default was RAID). Hit F10 to save. 

Then boot and install the Promise SATA378 driver for XP. Don't let XP wizard automatically choose a driver. instead, find the "Have Disk" button, feed it the downloaded & unzipped driver, and be absolutely SURE to choose the device named "WinXP Promise SATA378 (tm) IDE Controller". This will insure a proper match between the BIOS mode and the driver, and hopefully will avoid the Code 10's.

Hope this helps,

-clintfan


----------



## Highdowner (Oct 11, 2004)

*Did you fix the problem - I have the same difficulty!*

I have the ASUS p4p800 deluxe and am running Server 2003. I have 2 120Gb drives running on the RAID IDE chain and have set them up in the BIOS to be IDE (not RAID). At boot I see them ok, but when Windows Server 2003 comes up, the driver fails to start (code 10) and the drives are not visible. Any ideas, please?

Thanks

Stephen


----------



## ppostma1 (Jan 31, 2010)

It is an advanced BIOS setting, under onboard devices.
The options are IDE or RAID operation, as Highdowner has found out.
Now, the drivers with the board support RAID operation ONLY.  
This creates 2 problems.
1: The device is set to default IDE. If you want to use it as raid, the you must change it to RAID in bios, before the drivers and device will load. This is how I have it.
2: IDE operation does not work (individual drives) However, I understand that the full driver set can be downloaded from promise (not the Motherboard manufactures RAID only version). This will permit you to operate the drives independently.

Sorry this information comes so late. I just got this and am refurbishing the computer.


----------

